# EMS degree to Medical School



## msaver (Sep 9, 2012)

Alright, I am considering going into EMS as a career medic rather than just being a basic volunteer. I have a desire to get a degree in Emergency Health Sciences if I do this. However, I am afraid that I will become unsatisfied as just a paramedic and want to go on and get my MD. If I get my BS in emergency health sciences is it possible to get into a medical school? does a bs in ehs have everything needed to get into a med school?


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

You're going to need a year of chemistry, year of organic chemistry, year of biology, and a year of physics for most places. Throw in a year of humanities, year of math (calculus or calc and statistics) and a biochem course and you'll probably cover the rest.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2012)

Gpa is more important than EMS experience.


----------



## medicsb (Sep 9, 2012)

2 of my classmates have EMS degrees (BS in EM through UPitt).  They were able to get all the pre-reqs done via electives.  I'd avoid calculus and statistics.  It's useless for medicine and the schools that require those classes are in the minority.  Make sure you get a great gpa (>3.5).


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

The long answer is...no, a BS in EHS does not have ANYTHING that will meet pre requisites for medical school other than the core curriculum, which is contained in nearly every other degree.

But neither does a BA in history or any number of other liberal arts degrees, but students with those majors get into medical school every year.

The only reason a BS in EHS would have any of the pre-requisite coursework for medical school contained in it would be because you chose to add it as an elective.

The bottom line is you will need, at a minimum, a bachelors degree in SOMETHING, and then the pre-requisite coursework, as others have pointed out.

The pre-requisites vary by school, however, the typical pre-requisites common among nearly all medical schools are:

2 semesters of major's biology with lab (not allied health, which is likely what you got in paramedic school)

2 semesters of major's chemistry with lab (again, not allied health)

2 semesters of organic chemistry with lab

2 semesters of physics with lab (can be trig or calculus based for the most part)

Along with those pre-requisites, many schools require genetics and a statistics course. Biochemistry is sometimes seen as a requirement too.

You can get all of those pre-requisites after you have gotten your degree in EHS, or you can pursue a degree in whatever and throw those courses as electives or "extra" coursework and meet the pre-requisites while obtaining your degree.

Believe it or not, there are actually some schools that do not even require a bachelor's degree. The odds of getting into one of these school sans a bachelor's degree are virtually zero, but a bachelor's is not actually a requirement in some areas.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> Believe it or not, there are actually some schools that do not even require a bachelor's degree. The odds of getting into one of these school sans a bachelor's degree are virtually zero, but a bachelor's is not actually a requirement in some areas.



I think most schools only require 90 semester hours of credit for admission. However, as noted, good luck getting in without a bachelor's, especially with the growing percentage of applicants who have a graduate degree.


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I think most schools only require 90 semester hours of credit for admission. However, as noted, good luck getting in without a bachelor's, especially with the growing percentage of applicants who have a graduate degree.



You are correct sir. 

How's 3rd year treating you so far?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2012)

Why work so hard just take a vacation to the islands and get your MD at the same time.h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> How's 3rd year treating you so far?




Rotations are fun, even if the 2 I've had so far at community hospitals are really slow. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no drive to study for the shelf exams which is going to make next week suck. :-(.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Why work so hard just take a vacation to the islands and get your MD at the same time.h34r:




...because with the increasing US medical school class sizes and relatively flat number of residencies, the foreign med school graduates (FMGs) are going to start having a real problem finding residency spots outside of IM and FM spots in BFE.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Rotations are fun, even if the 2 I've had so far at community hospitals are really slow. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no drive to study for the shelf exams which is going to make next week suck. :-(.



psssst.

step up to medicine


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Why work so hard just take a vacation to the islands and get your MD at the same time.h34r:



Because you want to get into residency...one of the small hurdles made INFINITELY larger by enjoying a few years in the Carib.


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> psssst.
> 
> step up to medicine





See more on Know Your Meme


----------



## medic417 (Sep 9, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> Because you want to get into residency...one of the small hurdles made INFINITELY larger by enjoying a few years in the Carib.



Years?  With the right money and contacts more like months.  Of course could just do it all online from the comfort of my couch.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> psssst.
> 
> step up to medicine




+UWorld + Case Files for IM...

Psych: UWorld + FA for Psych Clerkship.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> +UWorld + Case Files for IM...
> 
> Psych: UWorld + FA for Psych Clerkship.



I used case files for IM and Surg.

Complete waste of time.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> [see what you did there.jpg]



[not sure if serious.jpg]

The Step Up series is to 3rd and 4th year is what First Aid is to 1st and 2nd year.


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Years?  With the right money and contacts more like months.  Of course could just do it all online from the comfort of my couch.



Why even do the online classes. I would think after watching a few seasons of House, Grey's Anatomy, and ER (throw in some Scrubs as an elective) and you would be good to go. 

If that doesn't qualify you, then I don't know what would...


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> [not sure if serious.jpg]
> 
> The Step Up series is to 3rd and 4th year is what First Aid is to 1st and 2nd year.



I misunderstood (though he was making a DO dig at you). I didn't realize he was talking about the test prep material at first. I guess that's what I get for trying to play with you two before I am ready.. :sad:

Are you taking COMLEX and USMLE back to back, or do you have some time between the two?


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 9, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> I misunderstood (though he was making a DO dig at you). I didn't realize he was talking about the test prep material at first. I guess that's what I get for trying to play with you two before I am ready.. :sad:
> 
> Are you taking COMLEX and USMLE back to back, or do you have some time between the two?



I do not dig on DOs.

They are for all intents and purposes, doctors.

The only US school I considered going to was a DO school (LECOM) 

While he only had the benefit of gross examination, Dr. A.T. Still's observation of structure implying function holds true to this day at every level of pathophysiology as well as physiology.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> I misunderstood (though he was making a DO dig at you). I didn't realize he was talking about the test prep material at first. I guess that's what I get for trying to play with you two before I am ready.. :sad:
> 
> Are you taking COMLEX and USMLE back to back, or do you have some time between the two?




I'm actually surprised no one has made a "haha" comment regarding First Aid. 

Personally, I'm probably going to take USMLE and COMLEX Step/Level 2 back to back, but it depends on the schedule. Most people I know took Step 1 back to back because why waste time relearning the material again later? The only people who didn't were the people who had their vacation month first, and took a few extra weeks to prepare for USMLE. The only thing my school cares about is that we take COMLEX Level 1 prior to starting 3rd year, even if the first block is the vacation block.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> While he only had the benefit of gross examination, Dr. A.T. Still's observation of structure implying function holds true to this day at every level of pathophysiology as well as physiology.



Yea, but at the same time there was an astonishingly high amount of BS. While BS coming out of medicine in the late 1800s is hardly unique to osteopathy, the fact that we continue some of the same BS (i.e. any indirect techniques, cranial, and a few others) doesn't help out US osteopathic medicine.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Yea, but at the same time there was an astonishingly high amount of BS. While BS coming out of medicine in the late 1800s is hardly unique to osteopathy, the fact that we continue some of the same BS (i.e. any indirect techniques, cranial, and a few others) doesn't help out US osteopathic medicine.



Nobody is perfect.

Medicine is a dying art, I am one of the few holdouts


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I do not dig on DOs.
> 
> They are for all intents and purposes, doctors.
> 
> ...



I am fully aware of how DOs make great physicians like MDs do. If I came off inferring that DOs are in any way inferior, I apologize, and I hope it was only because of certain aspects of communication being lost over the internet.

The suggestion I made about you digging on DOs would have been in a "good natured, ribbing" sort of manner. Nothing serious at all.

At this point I would be happy for an MD or a DO (foreign or domestic) to help me remove my foot from my mouth...lol


----------



## WTEngel (Sep 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm actually surprised no one has made a "haha" comment regarding First Aid.
> 
> Personally, I'm probably going to take USMLE and COMLEX Step/Level 2 back to back, but it depends on the schedule. Most people I know took Step 1 back to back because why waste time relearning the material again later? The only people who didn't were the people who had their vacation month first, and took a few extra weeks to prepare for USMLE. The only thing my school cares about is that we take COMLEX Level 1 prior to starting 3rd year, even if the first block is the vacation block.



So the tests are pretty comparable in terms of rigor? Do most people use the same study/prep material for both (minus any OMM material.)

I understand that students are expected to have picked up the same amount and type of material (for the most part) at the point which they take each step or level respectively, but I was not sure how the tests compared on format or manner in which the material is tested...

Sorry for all the questions...but as a guy who hopes to be where you are one day, I am just really curious.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 9, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Nobody is perfect.
> 
> Medicine is a dying art, I am one of the few holdouts




That wasn't meant to be a dig at Dr. Still. The moral/ethical judgement surrounding a treatment can only be made based on the background of the time period it was used, and medicine today compared to 130 years ago bears no resemblance. My problem is not Dr. Still, but the old guard running the American Osteopathic Association (AOA) today who think that perserving the rapidly decreasing "difference" (more allopathic schools are becoming "hollistic (even though I think it's more the individual regardless the letters) and less osteopathic physicians are using OMT) between MDs and DOs is more important than training and empowering physicians. 

It's getting dangerously close to where the difference between MDs and DOs is present because those who profit the most from a difference are fighting to keep it, not because any difference actually exists. That is a problem.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> because those who profit the most from a difference are fighting to keep it, not because any difference actually exists. That is a problem.



Sounds like medicine to me


----------



## msaver (Sep 10, 2012)

This has been a great help everyone. I greatly appreciate it! Hopefully all works out haha


----------



## zmedic (Sep 10, 2012)

I disagree with the poster who said stats is worthless. Probably the most useful class I took in college in terms of medical school. You spend a lot of time reading medical research.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 10, 2012)

zmedic said:


> I disagree with the poster who said stats is worthless. Probably the most useful class I took in college in terms of medical school. You spend a lot of time reading medical research.




Qualify worthless? Worthless in terms of practicing as a physician or worthless in terms of the admissions game? O Chem was drastically important for the admissions game... not so much for actually practicing medicine.


----------



## eprex (Sep 11, 2012)

You can major in anything you want and get into medical school as long as you take the prereqs. I studied neuroscience and came out with a BS in Psychology. There have been history majors, math majors, and music majors that have gotten in. In fact many see NOT majoring in biology as a bonus because you offer diversity compared to every other student whose parent made them study biology so they could go to medical school.

These are the requirements for medical school

1 year of english
1 year of chemistry
.5-1 year of organic chemistry
1 year of biology
.5-1 year calculus
1 year of physics (can be algebra based thankfully)

Not all schools require calcII and I've heard not all require orgo II but take that as a grain of salt.

Courses that you are NOT required to take but will benefit you are

physiology
biochem
genetics
microbio


----------



## eprex (Sep 11, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...because with the increasing US medical school class sizes and relatively flat number of residencies, the foreign med school graduates (FMGs) are going to start having a real problem finding residency spots outside of IM and FM spots in BFE.



Not to mention Caribbean schools have no problem failing you out and it happens quite often. It's a much different story in the US


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2012)

eprex said:


> Courses that you are NOT required to take but will benefit you are
> 
> physiology
> biochem
> ...



I can easily find places that require biochem or genetics, but they're relatively rare.


----------



## zmedic (Sep 12, 2012)

JPINFV; said:
			
		

> Qualify worthless? Worthless in terms of practicing as a physician or worthless in terms of the admissions game? O Chem was drastically important for the admissions game... not so much for actually practicing medicine.



I think stats is somewhat worthwhile for admission, very useful for medical school, and somewhat worthwhile as a practicing physician. 

When everyone is gung ho about some new treatment and you read the study and can say "it's crap because of XYZ in terms of their control group, the power calculation etc," that's stats.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 12, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong it's my understanding that the BSc in paramedicine offered by the University of Toronto at Scarborough can be used to enter the University of Toronto Medical School.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong it's my understanding that the BSc in paramedicine offered by the University of Toronto at Scarborough can be used to enter the University of Toronto Medical School.




Assuming the Canadian requirements are the same as the US requirements (I know the systems are essentially the same), the major itself doesn't matter. You can have a BS in Underwater Basket Weaving for all they care, just as long as you took the pre-req courses.


----------



## Dwindlin (Sep 12, 2012)

To echo the "major doesn't matter" theme, I am a 4th year US MD candidate and my undergrad degree is a B.M. in Percussion Performance.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2012)

Many of my pre-med friends are chemistry majors and it's common mistake by others to assume that you need to be a "science" major to go to med school. It makes sense to be a chem major since you have to take at least four classes (usually), putting you well on the way to satisfying the major. Plus many undergrad institutions provide many more research positions to the hard sciences than other departments.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2012)

Dwindlin said:


> To echo the "major doesn't matter" theme, I am a 4th year US MD candidate and my undergrad degree is a B.M. in Percussion Performance.



Percussion? Ever do winter indoor in high school or college?


----------



## hogwiley (Sep 12, 2012)

Seems like half of my EMT class were pre med students. This was a few years ago and to my knowledge NONE of them got accepted into medical school. This is despite the fact they were attending a pretty well respected University and pursuing a pre med degree tailored to prepare them for medical school.

Of course a couple of them failed the EMT course because they thought it would be a total blow off class, which would be a pretty good indication they maybe should have been rethinking their career decision.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2012)

hogwiley said:


> Seems like half of my EMT class were pre med students. This was a few years ago and to my knowledge NONE of them got accepted into medical school. This is despite the fact they were attending a pretty well respected University and pursuing a pre med degree tailored to prepare them for medical school.
> 
> Of course a couple of them failed the EMT course because they thought it would be a total blow off class, which would be a pretty good indication they maybe should have been rethinking their career decision.



Anyone that thinks taking an EMT class is going to help them get into med school is foolish.

It is not however correct to figure that anyone incapable of passing an EMT class is not cut out to be a doctor. The EMT class is taught in a manner so different from most college classes that even "smart" students may struggle with it.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 12, 2012)

Actually, depending on the school it may help. I know a couple of people who have gone to med school and having previous patient contact in a formal setting was worth a little bit.


----------



## Dwindlin (Sep 12, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Percussion? Ever do winter indoor in high school or college?



Yup.  Couple years with Rhythm X.  Also several years with The Crossmen.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2012)

Dwindlin said:


> Yup.  Couple years with Rhythm X.  Also several years with The Crossmen.




Cool. I was with Fountain Valley HS from 2000-2003.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Actually, depending on the school it may help. I know a couple of people who have gone to med school and having previous patient contact in a formal setting was worth a little bit.



No doubt patient contact might prove to be useful. However taking the class and leaving it at that (probably not even taking a licensing exam either) is not going to do anything for your application.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 12, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Actually, depending on the school it may help. I know a couple of people who have gone to med school and having previous patient contact in a formal setting was worth a little bit.


...but it isn't nearly as big of a deal with the admissions game as a lot of people make it out to be. Without winning the admissions game, nothing else matters.


----------



## silver (Sep 12, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Anyone that thinks taking an EMT class is going to help them get into med school is foolish.



uh oh


----------



## mikeward (Sep 15, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Anyone that thinks taking an EMT class is going to help them get into med school is foolish.
> 
> It is not however correct to figure that anyone incapable of passing an EMT class is not cut out to be a doctor. The EMT class is taught in a manner so different from most college classes that even "smart" students may struggle with it.



Agree with the second statement, not the first. EMT provides a gateway to patient care experience and is a pre-req for many Emergency Department technician programs.

If you just take the EMT class without getting credentials or noticeable patient contact experience, then your time is wasted.

Mike


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 15, 2012)

The problem I see with EMS/ER Tech type jobs is what the applicants generally want to emphasize (war stories, cool skills, etc) is generally not what admissions committees are looking to hear. Medical school doesn't expect applicants to know how to manage patients (after all, that's what med school is for). They're looking for "Do you know what a physician does (i.e. shadowing)? Do you have the social skills to work with patients? (any patient care works for this... volunteering is arguably better depending on the situation)? What did you learn from healthcare in general?" (boring things that people don't generally reflect on).


----------



## KellyBracket (Sep 15, 2012)

I think that EMS experience can significantly differentiate you from the herd, _if_ you have done real work in the field, _and_ you have reflected upon it, and can _express_ that. It can potentially set you apart from the large crowd of biochem majors.

BTW: My college "major" was philosophy of physics (Bell's theorem, the EPR paradox).


----------



## eprex (Sep 15, 2012)

Agreed Kelly.

The benefits of becoming an EMT before med school isn't for whatever knowledge/skills you'll develop but the fact that you'll have patient contact. Clinical experience is a big part of the "prereqs" because it proves that you've experienced the nitty-gritty of medicine and didn't turn around and walk out the door because it wasn't for you.

There is an inflation of EMTs going to med school (I was told by an adcom member) so it no longer has its original dazzle, but it's still helpful nonetheless.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 15, 2012)

eprex said:


> Agreed Kelly.
> 
> The benefits of becoming an EMT before med school isn't for whatever knowledge/skills you'll develop but the fact that you'll have patient contact. Clinical experience is a big part of the "prereqs" because it proves that you've experienced the nitty-gritty of medicine and didn't turn around and walk out the door because it wasn't for you.
> 
> There is an inflation of EMTs going to med school (I was told by an adcom member) so it no longer has its original dazzle, but it's still helpful nonetheless.



I don't think it was ever dazzling.

I know a handful of doctors who became so after many successful years in an EMS career. 

I have had countless students sit in paramedic class hoping that "being" a paramedic will win them points on med school applications.

The reason there is so much advice against going to EMT or medic school is because those who have done it know it is a much longer road, not a shortcut. 

They are just advising those who hope to get an edge to do something that will have the biggest payoff to time spent. 

KellyBracket is exactly right.

There is a difference between "being" (working) a paramedic and having a paramedic certification. 
(or EMT) 

Hoping to get an edge by simply getting a vocational certification or taking a college class somebody else did not doesn't convey anymore dedication or insight than somebody who took a class like Far East Philosophy.

What many people really fail to realize is that being an ancillary provider or mid level provider is not "doctor light." 

The education of a doctor is not memorizing a different set of text books. 

It is an education that teaches the fundamental aspects of all the basic science related to medicine and progressively over time teaches you how to apply it to patient care.

That is why the medical school prereqs are what they are. 

That is why your performace (understanding) of these prereqs is more important than if you put somebody on a backboard or started an IV.

When you go to medical school you do not "pick up" where you left off in your prior field. You start over. You learn the doctor way. From the most basic steps.

For me "unlearning" oversimplified explanations of diseases and processes was the most difficult part. In that respect, my paramedic education actually hindered my progress in the early part of medical school. I spent more time with things I thought I already knew because it was very evident that I really didin't know much about it at all.

The most benefit I got from being a paramedic wasn't until my clinical years. Which was knowing what I was looking at and not being afraid to make a decision or carry out an action.

The largest benefit was actually after school. (residents actually try to hide when I enter a room for fear I will ask them a question about the patient or treatment.) 

All of the outstanding doctors I know who are or were paramedics would still have been outstanding doctors even if they were never paramedics.


----------



## eprex (Sep 15, 2012)

Dazzling might have been hyperbole but medical adcoms have said that at one point being an EMT was a pretty big bonus, but since more people are applying with more and more experience, that it's become less unique. Like I was suggesting, it would be useful to know what you do as an emt or paramedic when you made it to medical school, but it was more the fact that you accrued some experience performing in the field of medicine. This is why shadowing is beneficial.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 15, 2012)

silver said:


> uh oh



I never said anything about working as an EMT. Just that taking the class and then doing nothing with it is pointless.


----------



## Dwindlin (Sep 16, 2012)

eprex said:


> Dazzling might have been hyperbole but *medical adcoms have said that at one point being an EMT was a pretty big bonus*, but since more people are applying with more and more experience, that it's become less unique. Like I was suggesting, it would be useful to know what you do as an emt or paramedic when you made it to medical school, but it was more the fact that you accrued some experience performing in the field of medicine. This is why shadowing is beneficial.



I'd wager no adcom member has ever said this.  Hell, many of my professors flat told me they viewed it as a problem (not unique to EMS but really any allied health provider coming back).


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 16, 2012)

Dwindlin said:


> I'd wager no adcom member has ever said this.  Hell, many of my professors flat told me they viewed it as a problem (not unique to EMS but really any allied health provider coming back).



It has been my observation that admissions councelors will say just about anything to make a potential applicant feel like they have a chance. 

Especially when handing out their crap and visiting schools.

Especially when asking for a secondary application fee.


----------



## silver (Sep 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I never said anything about working as an EMT. Just that taking the class and then doing nothing with it is pointless.



We'll see what happens. Im in the cycle now, while in a "special masters program." Had our first med class, I wrecked the med students and their mean h34r: (though that has nothing to do with being an EMT).

But I agree it all depends on what you do with it, and how it plays into the bigger picture of who you are. It definitely isn't the key to get into medical school, but it is one thing that can help out your application.


----------



## Dwindlin (Sep 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> It has been my observation that admissions councelors will say just about anything to make a potential applicant feel like they have a chance.
> 
> Especially when handing out their crap and visiting schools.
> 
> Especially when asking for a secondary application fee.



Touche.  I should amend that to say "said that and meant it."


----------



## eprex (Sep 16, 2012)

See below.


----------



## eprex (Sep 16, 2012)

Dwindlin said:


> Touche.  I should amend that to say "said that and meant it."



Ah, an addendum. Well obviously I can't change your opinion. Just forwarding what I've heard.


----------



## medicsb (Sep 16, 2012)

Dwindlin said:


> I'd wager no adcom member has ever said this.  Hell, many of my professors flat told me they viewed it as a problem (not unique to EMS but really any allied health provider coming back).



Do a pubmed search.  There has actually been some research on how EMS experience is viewed by adcoms.


----------



## medicsb (Sep 16, 2012)

zmedic said:


> I disagree with the poster who said stats is worthless. Probably the most useful class I took in college in terms of medical school. You spend a lot of time reading medical research.



The original mention of stats (as I interpreted it) was in terms of math on the level of calculus.  I would agree that knowing how studies are designed, assessed, and how to interpret the results are important.  But knowing how to actually calculate p-values?  Not so much.  Anything beyond calculations of median, mean, std. error, std. deviation, confidence intervals, etc. is in my opinion unnecessary.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 16, 2012)

medicsb said:


> Do a pubmed search.  There has actually been some research on how EMS experience is viewed by adcoms.



could you just sum it up?


----------



## medicsb (Sep 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> could you just sum it up?



None viewed it negatively, some didn't care one way or the other, and most looked upon the experience favorably to varying degrees.  

It was a small survey of medical schools in the US & Canada, a number somewhere in the 20s.  So there is a lot of room for differing opinions.  I imagine its viewed on a case by case basis.  Adcoms know most people do research to look good and they know most EMTs are EMTs to pad their CV, but I imagine it is what the applicant has done with their experience that gets the attention of adcoms.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 16, 2012)

You can't ever go wrong with biology and just do emt on the side


----------



## eprex (Sep 17, 2012)

Your extracurriculars are all about continuity, longevity, and most importantly your ability to swing things if you need to. I did research with monkeys and I'm sure if I get an interview they'll ask me why and I'll do a good job of convincing them that A) it was relevant to medicine and B) that I did it because it meant something to me and wasn't just about filling up space. This is an important distinction. If I have to talk about being an EMT, I'll mention that I was interested in being an EMT before I even considered medicine and it was working with paramedics that helped push me towards medicine.


----------

